
Ask HN: No US Degree, will get work permit in 4 months - Kshad
I don&#x27;t have any schooling in the USA - moved here after my marriage. I will get my work permit in the next 4 months. What&#x27;s the best way I can spend my time productively to land a good job ($100k+ and intellectually stimulating)
======
akerl_
What skills do you have? What experience do you have? What do you find
intellectually stimulating?

~~~
Kshad
analytical and critical thinking, good grasp on spoken and written
communication in english, some coding. experience with running business
operations and product line creation. love to know how things work, especially
businesses.

~~~
gus_massa
What was your (official) education credential level before moving to US?

> _some coding_

Which languages? Do you have a github profile? A blog with some small
projects?

> _experience with running business operations and product line creation_

This is not very specific. Any interesting anecdote to share?

~~~
Kshad
officially a computer engineer and mba. C, Java but no work exp as a coder.
ran regional operations (p&l responsibility) for a fashion apparel company
with 17 direct reports, 100+ indirect. launched products (suits and blazers)
including pricing and gross margin decisions across 7 distribution channels.
this is where I developed my communication (and influence) skills, analytical
skills and business acumen.

~~~
gus_massa
I think it's better to start your cv/presentation/whatever with

* I got a computer engineer and mba an the university of X in the country Y

instead of

* I got no official degree in USA

For some professions, a degree is almost universal [Mathematician here. The
value of a math degree depends a lot on the university, the advisor, and how
many papers you have published. But you are effectively a mathematician
everywhere.]

For other professions like lawyers and medical doctors, moving to another
country means you must go back to primary school and draw your vertical and
horizontal sticks again.

But I'm feeling that you prefer a management position instead of a software
developer position.

~~~
Kshad
thanks. yes, i do prefer a management position. any suggestions on what should
i do in the next two months?

~~~
akerl_
Probably apply for management jobs.

There’s not really any specific skill you’re likely to pick up in ~2 months
that will make you more or less hire-able for “tech management jobs related to
designing products”.

Might as well start applying now, which will give you more time to get into
the groove of interviewing at the companies you pick.

~~~
Kshad
thanks!

------
sushshshsh
Java and SQL.

